# best way to cook amberjack?



## specslayer

i have a little bit of amberjack and want to know what the best way of cooking it would be...there all in chunks about the size of a small dinner plate or salad plate whatever its called


----------



## bluffman2

grilled.....lemon butter and season to your liking....:hungry


----------



## Travis Gill

Its good blackened


----------



## lobsterman

Marinade in Zesty Italian for about 4 hours and grill to perfection. Do not I repeat do not over cook.


----------



## Ultralite

blackened! seared on a white hot black iron skillet...2 minutes, each side per 1 inch thick...



karon (coryphaena) makes some killer authentic southwest fish tacos with the meat too...


----------



## hebegb

smoked for fish dip is deeeeliscious too


----------



## dkdiver

Rocklobster does it like lobsterman except she adds bell peppers and onions to the marinade and grills all of it together. Season to taste. :hungry


----------



## Jason

> *Ultralite (8/23/2008)*blackened! seared on a white hot black iron skillet...2 minutes, each side per 1 inch thick...
> 
> karon (coryphaena) makes some killer authentic southwest fish tacos with the meat too...


Yes-sir-eblackened is the way to go!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## irritation point

Marinate in equal amounts of soy sauce and terriyaki for a couple of hours. Wrap it in bacon slices held with toothpicks. Cook it on the grill medium heat about 10 minutes each side. (low enough so the bacon cooks)Top it with swiss cheese and allow it to melt.Delicious!!! :usaflag


----------

